
Ask HN: Is an automatic filter to remove seziure-inducing content possible? - Natsu
It seems like it should be possible to make seizure-protecting software or hardware that does what this does in real time - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;trace.umd.edu&#x2F;peat#download - and filters the screen but I can&#x27;t seem to find any.  Is it infeasible to do this sort of processing in real time?  If, say, an HDMI dongle or software could protect epileptics by pre-processing the video signal to remove seizure-inducing content, it would seem like a big win.
======
shyn3
I see more content with strobe lights and crazy effects. I always wonder.
Thank your for posting this.

